# Rum Creek WMA Questions



## Ol' Bread Basket (Oct 4, 2009)

Thinking about spending a weekend at Rum Creek camping and hunting. Have any of you ever hunted Rum Creek? Is the entire area archery only or just a section of it?

Also I have went on the states website and found several maps but they are not very helpful. Is there a way to get a better map?

Also do you need a special license or anything. Is there a check station?

Thanks guys for any info.


----------



## GODsrvr (Oct 8, 2009)

Rum Creek has alot of deer & turkey. I'm hunting there this weekend during Honorary license special hunt. The Berry Creek area is archery only.

Go here http://pub.jfgriffin.com/doc/jfgriffin/09GAHDto view Regulations. Pgs 52-53 tell you about Rum Creek. Call the number on the Rum Creek maps for more info they will be glad to help you.

Rum creek WMA is mostly quota/special hunt, Berry creek is Archery only sign in. There is a sign in/check station for Berry creek/Rum creek off of Hwy 18. It's on the map, you'll see a sign on Hwy 18. Turn on the road & there will be a log cabin on your right about 1/10 mile. 

Happy hunting & God bless you!


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Oct 8, 2009)

Can we hunt Rum creek next week with our bow.  I can not tell from the regs.  I am out of school and want to hunt my butt off


----------



## whiskers (Oct 8, 2009)

No more archery dates on Rum Creek


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Oct 9, 2009)

Bummer.  Where do I go that is near by


----------



## farmasis (Oct 9, 2009)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Bummer. Where do I go that is near by


 
What about Cedar Creek?


----------



## whiskers (Oct 9, 2009)

http://pub.jfgriffin.com/doc/jfgriffin/09GAHD


----------



## killabig1 (Oct 9, 2009)

The Berry Creek portion of Rum Creek is archery only the entire season, Sept 12-Jan 1. Its only a certain area and you'll need a map to locate it, but its bowhunting anytime.

I got drawn for the Nov4-7 quota gun hunt but haven't been there yet.


----------

